# miscellaneous STBX won't take me off phone plan



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

I really want to upgrade and finally have a smartphone but the bill is in STBX name and Verizon said he has to "release my number" or the other option would be to change my number which I shouldn't have to do. I still am stuck living with him(waiting for trial date now).He didn't say he wouldn't do it but as usual is a procrastinator and is more than likely using this as a means to control me. I also want it just to have internet privacy and more so the super convenience of just having it. I just feel like I can't have anything separate from him other than work,its so frustrating!!!He really shouldn't care since I am paying most of the bills.I am seeing my lawyer this week and I'll ask anything can be done.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If D is inevitable, bite the bullet, extricate yourself from the plan, give him your phone, and just get yourself a new number. I'd also look at getting another carrier as well, so as not to confuse joint billing issues with the original carrier.

Exactly why are you stuck with having to live with him?*


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

Verizon is the best one and I don't want to have switch carriers. My latest lawyer(number 3) told me under no circumstances am I to move out since I would lose rights. STBX has no lawyer and legal services won't help him so unfortunately its costing me more money and putting my life on hold as a result. I have been filed since July and have no children which makes this whole thing ridiculous. He thinks he's entitled to things that aren't his which is what the fight is all about. I can' wait to see the look on his face when I get a trial date and the new lawyer who says he will "terrorize" him


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

roxanne4238 said:


> *... and the new lawyer who says he will "terrorize" him.*


*Be so very careful about lawyers making boastful threats, more especially against adversarial clients, or counsel! 

All too often, there are a handful of egotistical lawyers who richly "get off" on trying to "terrorize" their fellow counsel in the courtroom, particularly those that they dont seemingly have a good working relationship with, all while you're footing their hourly bill for their pleasurable entreprenurial pursuits!

And then some 30 minutes after court adjourns, you might just find them both toasting each other with some rather expensive cognac at the local "Barrister's Pub!"*


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

Divorce should be the last resort to dissolve a failed relationship. Vengeance should be surrendered; getting even doesn't undue past wounds or wrongs. Revenge doesn't make parties equal because the initial wounds or wrongs can never be undone.

Forget about trying to terrorize anyone.

If it matters that much to you, go your own way with the phone and carrier, even if it means you have to pay for it.

Just part ways as fast and as peaceful as possible. It's really better for yourself down the road.


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am doing way more than my share. In fact I told him wanted out 2 years May 2012 and I'll still being held financially hostage. The longer it drags, the harder it is for me to be nice. Trust me you don't know the whole story but I do appreciate the input thanks!!!


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

roxanne4238 said:


> I am doing way more than my share. In fact I told him wanted out 2 years May 2012 and I'll still being held financially hostage. The longer it drags, the harder it is for me to be nice. Trust me you don't know the whole story but I do appreciate the input thanks!!!


OK. Being civil isn't the same as being nice.

Hope it works out for you. Hutu's kill Tutsis, Bloods kill Crips, Muslims kill Jews. 

Yup, revenge heals all pain.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

If you wait for him to release the number it will never happen and what will most likely occur is one day he will just shut it off. If you go to a Verizon store and want a new phone they will call your husband then and there and ask him to release the number. He can refuse and most likely will just to annoy you. 

You are probably better in the long run biting the bullet and getting a new phone number anyway and not giving him your new number. Start moving your friends and family to the new one and removing the ones you don’t want in your life.

As arbitrator stated, do be careful of lawyers who boast about terrorizing or the “vengeance factor”. For all the boasting they do once a lawyer get the asset/financial information he pretty much knows what the deal is going to be. The legal system by design is slow so the lawyers can make money dealing the “soap opera” junk. Don’t take it the wrong way but how much are you going to spend having a lawyer send letters that will go nowhere on a phone number? 

Your stbx isn’t going to cooperate, he is unemployed and until you quit paying for everything will milk this as long as he can, he has nothing to lose.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He doesn't have to release your number and he probably won't. So it's easier just to get a new phone number. I had to. The freedom was worth the hassle of notifying all my contacts with my new number.


----------



## GForce02 (Jan 9, 2013)

I went through something similar a few months ago and the solution is pretty straightforward. Temporarily port your number to another carrier, then port back to Verizon before any trial period expires. You don't need to have the number "released" as long as the account is in good standing.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

GForce02 said:


> I went through something similar a few months ago and the solution is pretty straightforward. Temporarily port your number to another carrier, then port back to Verizon before any trial period expires. You don't need to have the number "released" as long as the account is in good standing.


It won't work if she's not on the "administrator" list of the account, most likely. 

Personally, I say get a new number and deal with it however you need to. You can't trust him to do anything to help you, so start taking control of your situation, even if it's not much fun. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GForce02 (Jan 9, 2013)

PBear said:


> It won't work if she's not on the "administrator" list of the account, most likely.
> 
> Personally, I say get a new number and deal with it however you need to. You can't trust him to do anything to help you, so start taking control of your situation, even if it's not much fun.
> 
> ...


Well, I was not an account administrator and I didn't run into any problems. It doesn't hurt to try and this would achieve the OP's desire to retain her phone number. Getting new service and number is certainly a viable Plan B.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Up here in Canada, getting a number released was a multi step process. I had to phone in to get a note out on my STBXW's number to say that it was ok for the number to be released. Then she had to phone in and pass a credit check before she could take ownership of the number. Until I did that, she couldn't even get an account balance, much less change anything. 

It wouldn't hurt to try, that's for sure. Or if he's just procrastinating on it, pin him down to doing it one evening, and staying in touch with him that night until it's done. Basically be a big pain in the ass, so it's less hassle to get it done than for him to ignore it. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It's a similar process in the South where I am. My ex-husband was willing to cooperate, since he was the account administrator, but he was out of town and I couldn't reach him. I was impatient to get my new phone that day so I let go of the idea of keeping my old number.


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

Question for all of you.If I were to give in and get a new number,would I be stuck paying for 2 lines and are there "shut off" fees involved? I just thought maybe I would threaten to not do a bank deposit for the bills this until he releases my number.Believe me I don't enjoy having to sound like a parent but I am the only adult in this situation even though hes 13 years my senior.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Until you quit paying for everything nothing is going to change. If he doesn’t pay the phone bill his gets shut off too under your current plan. Get a new phone, the old is HIS problem, not yours at that point. Quit being his babysitter


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

UPDATE:I finally got a smartphone and got to keep my old number after my screen crapped out on my old one and I also had to basically force on him by calling the number and saying do this now!!!Also the latest response from my lawyer as far as not moving out is that I would have a stronger case against him not receiving alimony if I stay in the house.


----------

